# Magazine subscription



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

What is the easiest way to subscribe or purchase a single issue of a magazine on my iPad 2?

Sylvia


----------



## beama (Jan 28, 2011)

I downloaded the app Zino.  You can then order a single issure or a subscription.  If they don't carry the magazine you are interested in, do an app search for the magazine and the publisher might offer it.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanx


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I also endorse the Zinio app.  Try downloading and viewing the free National Geographic sample if you doubt me!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Hooded that is exactly what I did!  I ended up buying NG.  I am interested in Smithsonian too. Wish they had the "Sun" magazine.  May try to subscribe too Christian Science Monitor but have not figured that one yet.
Sylvia


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have subscribed to National Geographic and Smithsonian, as it happens. I am happy with both. 

If you have an iPod Touch, the Zinio app works fine on it, and Smithsonian magazine reads fine. National Geographic isn't converted for the Touch, however. Not the end of the world, since the photos wouldn't be nearly as pleasing on the small screen. 

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------

